# my dh cut my baby boy's hair!



## HannahsMomma (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm so sad right now. Dh cut my ds hair. I was working and my dh was home with the littles. My ds is at the start of chicken pox (we think) and he has a bit of a rash on the back of his neck where his hair was covering. I had mentioned to my husband about trimming ds hair soon. Well tonight dh cut ds hair SHORT. I still can't believe it! I was so sad/mad that I just cried. His baby hair is gone. It was beautiful and wavy.
Dh is sleeping now. He didn't get up after we put the kids down. We always get up and talk or watch a show. Not tonight. I don't even know what I am going to say to him tomorrow!

argh!


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm sad for you!! My ds is 22 months with gorgeous curls and I've yet to manage more than one snip over his ears; and that almost made me cry! Try not to be too hard on dh. Sounds like he had ds's comfort in mind; and maybe baby hair doesn't effect daddies in _quite_ the same way it does mamas.







But still, I understand you are mighty







:.


----------



## HannahsMomma (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you. I tried not to overreact but I couldn't help but cry. I know dh would never do this to hurt anyone. I just wish I could time travel!


----------



## baglady (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm sorry. That must be so disappointing. Maybe it's better that you have a full night to calm down. It would be for me anyway, but I have quite the vicious temper.


----------



## pokeyrin (Apr 3, 2008)

DD was 5 months old and her hair was getting long and in her eyes. DH mentioned it was getting long, I went to work, came home and found that he had trimmed a good piece of it off. It was so sad for me because I didn't want her hair cut and it was her first cut and I wasn't there for it. I cried (and I'm not the crying type) and I had to give him some grief about it, so I completely understand!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I am so sorry. My DH would never dare to touch the children's hair, but I can imagine.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

OMG, I would be really upset, too.







I'm sorry, mama.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Maybe it didn't occur to him it was such a big deal to you. You said you wanted to get his hair cut soon and your dh decided to take his son for his first hair cut. He was probably just trying to help.

It is also possible he really wanted it cut and felt like you weren't hearing him or willing to listen. when you said cut he took it as permission finally.


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

^ That, pretty much.


----------



## childsplay (Sep 4, 2007)

Awww.That's awful.
It sounds like your DH feels like poop though, I remember when my DH accidentally deleted some of our DS's newborn pictures, I just cried and he just disapeared into the bedroom for a long time. He was so upset that he had hurt me when he was only trying to do something good/helpful (putting them on cd) .
Don't be hard on him, it wasn't done with ill intentions....
Can you save a few locks of the baby hair and tuck them away somewhere?


----------



## Frootloop (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
Maybe it didn't occur to him it was such a big deal to you. You said you wanted to get his hair cut soon and your dh decided to take his son for his first hair cut. He was probably just trying to help.

It is also possible he really wanted it cut and felt like you weren't hearing him or willing to listen. when you said cut he took it as permission finally.

Hmmm, I didn't take her post as he _took_ their DS for a haircut, I took it as he did it himself.

I would still be upset if that were the case, but I wouldn't be _near_ as upset as my DH taking it upon himself to cut his hair.

OP, can you clarify? I'm so sorry about your DS's hair. I would cry, too. Baby hair is pretty important to many mamas


----------



## HannahsMomma (Oct 2, 2006)

Dh cut it himself. I had spoken to him earlier yesterday about *trimming* ds hair not cutting it short. He had long wavy hair and now there are no waves left. It's really short.
I still haven't spoken to dh yet. He went to work before we woke up. I know he heard me crying last night. He is probably really upset too. I'm sure he was just trying to help. And yes I know it's just hair but I'm still sad.


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

My son has longer hair too. We waited until he was 18months to even cut the tinest bit off because I just loved it so much. I would be really sad too.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

awww...sorry this is so upsetting for you. I guess I'm in the minority here about baby's first haircut....we were always so excited to do it! I love the way it makes them look like a little boy.....maybe dh was looking at it as a daddy/son bonding thing? Actually I'm quite impressed that he took the initiative to do it himself, not all daddy's are so "hands on" with stuff like this!


----------



## Frootloop (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HannahsMomma* 
Dh cut it himself. I had spoken to him earlier yesterday about *trimming* ds hair not cutting it short. He had long wavy hair and now there are no waves left. It's really short.
I still haven't spoken to dh yet. He went to work before we woke up. I know he heard me crying last night. He is probably really upset too. I'm sure he was just trying to help. And yes I know it's just hair but I'm still sad.

Thanks for the clarification. Yes, I would also be crushed and pretty angry about it, myself. I know that I cried like a baby when DD got hold of some scissors when she was 3 years old and managed to cut huge chunks out of her waist length hair. We had to cut it over her ears to try to even it up, and even then it still had chunks missing. It crushed me and it wasn't even her first haircut!

I'm so sorry your DH took it upon himself to do that. I'm sure he just didn't understand the significance of that 1st haircut with many mamas and how much it meant to you. He probably feels terrible, as well, although I know that doesn't make you feel any less crushed!


----------



## HannahsMomma (Oct 2, 2006)

THANKFULFORFIVE that's true. Dh is an awesome dad and partner. We're really lucky to have him.


----------



## Asparagus78 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
Actually I'm quite impressed that he took the initiative to do it himself, not all daddy's are so "hands on" with stuff like this!

Me too! I'd be sad about seeing the baby hair go, but happy about DH doing it. I'm sure he didn't do it to make you sad; he probably thought you'd be happy! I wouldn't be too hard on him.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asparagus78* 
Me too! I'd be sad about seeing the baby hair go, but happy about DH doing it. I'm sure he didn't do it to make you sad; he probably thought you'd be happy! I wouldn't be too hard on him.

The hair cutting has become one of my kid's and his dad's "things": first they clip dad's hair, then they clip the kid's hair. Sure, it means that both of them are generally in basic buzz cuts, but it's their thing.


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

It's hair. It will grow back.

I find it sad that you are referring to your son as my baby boy, instead of *"our"* baby boy. Parents are partners.

You'd already discussed cutting the hair (trimming/cutting, the end result is the same) and no length/amount was specified. He was obviously trying to make a sick child more comfortable.


----------



## HannahsMomma (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamsmom98* 
It's hair. It will grow back.

I find it sad that you are referring to your son as my baby boy, instead of *"our"* baby boy. Parents are partners.

You'd already discussed cutting the hair (trimming/cutting, the end result is the same) and no length/amount was specified. He was obviously trying to make a sick child more comfortable.

True. I didn't even realise I did that. We are a great team. Dh is the best partner I could ever dream of having. I am greatful that he does so much for us. This is really the only time I've felt this upset at him. I'm not angry anymore. I guess I placed too much importance on ds hair. I just never thought we were going to cut it short. We both talked about how sweet he looked with his hair. I also loved twirling his hair while I nursed him or rubbed his head to sleep. I think ds may be our last baby and maybe I'm holding on to him staying a baby for as long as I can.

*I should also add that dh did a really good job of the cut.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Isn't this HIS SON? Your child, together?????? Doesn't he have as much right to decide about his hair as you do? I mean, it's not like it was the babysitter that just took it upon himself to cut his hair, it was his loving father.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
Isn't this HIS SON? Your child, together?????? Doesn't he have as much right to decide about his hair as you do? I mean, it's not like it was the babysitter that just took it upon himself to cut his hair, it was his loving father.


Ummm, bit of an overreaction here, yes? And, really these milestones should happen with BOTH parents present imo.


----------



## minmoto2 (Dec 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamsmom98* 
It's hair. It will grow back. .

It is hair, and it _will_ grow back. However, it was baby's 1st haircut and not only wasn't she there for it, it's a lot more than she was considering trimming. I would be mourning the loss of that 1st baby hair as well. I would get over it, but I am sure my initial reaction would be very much the same, throw in some cussing









Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamsmom98* 

I find it sad that you are referring to your son as my baby boy, instead of *"our"* baby boy. Parents are partners. .

I call my ds "my baby boy" all the time. 'Cuz he is. Yes, also my dh's...and he calls him his baby boy. 'Cuz he is. It doesn't lessen us as partners. Dh is very much my partner in everything.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamsmom98* 

You'd already discussed cutting the hair (trimming/cutting, the end result is the same) and no length/amount was specified. He was obviously trying to make a sick child more comfortable.

I agree he probably had his child's comfort in mind, but talking about it/mentioning it doesn't equal doing. I would still be upset not to be included on this 'first'.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

over reactive? Not me, I'd say the mother was very much overreacting that her dh did something so benign to HER child.


----------



## sebandg'smama (Oct 29, 2005)

Deep breathes everybody...she is not leaving her dh over this, she has already posted that he is a great dad...
She came here to feel sad, get some support, grieve the loss of baby hair and has moved on.

OP: I do love that baby hair wave, so you have any good pictures of him when he had it? Perhaps that would be something to frame.


----------



## HannahsMomma (Oct 2, 2006)

Breath.
It's okay. I replied a few posts back. I realise that ds is *our* son. I take my dd to get her haircut but I always check in with dh. We're partners after all.


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

Op, I totally understand how you feel. Baby hair is much more important to mamas than it seems to be for daddys.

My ds3 is 11 months and my dh kept saying he NEEDS a haircut over and over. It was long and sometimes crazy but he looks so much more like a baby w/long hair. We got it cut and he looks more like a little boy now. I am already having a hard time w/him growing up, so it's bittersweet. BTW, it wasn't even his first haircut (he was 6 mo and it was a necessity bc some of his hair fell out and it looked like he had a combover) and I still got sad.

My dh felt really bad bc baby screamed the entire time they were cutting his hair and I was a mess. Neither of us knew he would react that way and if we did we wouldn't have taken him. I wish my dh knew how to cut hair.

So your reaction is understandable, sometimes daddys don't think of things the way mommy's do (for obvious reasons). He's a great dh, wonderful daddy, and while still sad, I am sure all is forgiven.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Should have read all the posts first!! LOL anyway, we keep DSs short

We cut my DSs hair short, military style at 3 months and its been that way since. Its what my dh wants, and he has as much right to cut his hair as I do. As DS gets older *and can take care of it himself* he can do what he wants with his hair.
It is SO much easier to take care of than long hair also!


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

OP - if it is any consolation, the same thing happened to me, except it was DS's *nanny* that cut his hair! I was so upset. I didn't say anything to her, but she could see by the look on my face that I was not cool with it. She did just trim it, but his hair had never been cut at all by anyone. I was really sad... even though I *know* it shouldn't be a big deal...


----------



## KweenKrunch (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 









I am so sorry. My DH would never dare to touch the children's hair, but I can imagine.









:

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine. My husband wouldn't dare touch the kids' hair, but when my first DD had her first loose tooth, my husband convinced her to let him pull it out while I was at an appointment. I came home and her tooth was gone. I know he didn't mean it in a malicious way, but I was still really devastated that I missed it, and he could tell I was floored and furious. I would have taken "before" and "after" pictures.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I understand how you feel. I managed to convince DH not to cut DS's hair until he turned 1, and I know I would have been really sad if he buzzed it before then. Last time DH took in DS to get his haircut, he buzzed it so short it looked like he had no hair! I was sad about that one- I love when his hair is shaggy. It grows back but I still feel a little sad right when it gets cut.


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KweenKrunch* 
My husband wouldn't dare touch the kids' hair,

Why? Aren't they his children too? My husband has long hair, my kids do what they want with their own hair, one of my sons has long hair, one short. Regardless I would never say "My husband wouldn't dare touch the kids' hair." They are his children too.

Tell me, what exactly are our husbands allowed to have a say in?


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
Why? Aren't they his children too? My husband has long hair, my kids do what they want with their own hair, one of my sons has long hair, one short. Regardless I would never say "My husband wouldn't dare touch the kids' hair." They are his children too.

Tell me, what exactly are our husbands allowed to have a say in?

I never said my husband was not allowed to have a say. I said my husband would not dare to touch their hair.

Sure, they are his children, but I am the one that takes care of their personal and hygenic needs. And I am the one that does ALL the hair cutting for my family.

If my husband wanted me to cut my boys' hair, he would tell me he wanted it cut and we would discuss it.

As a matter of fact, I just finally gave in and buzz cut my five year olds hair a couple of weeks ago. He had such cute hair that I kept in a bowl cut (looked REALLY good on him). DH had been pressuring me to buzz it for a couple of years. But, when DS asked for a buzz to look like his brother, I finally gave in a cut it. Personally, I don't like it. I think it takes away from his cute look. But he likes it and DH is happy.

However, DH would NEVER do it himself. He respects my decisions on the children and their personal care and hygene and such.

And although he has a say, he leaves the final decision of such matters to me.


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

I've never understood the attachment to baby hair. Or first hair cuts.

My son's hair is getting long and as much as we'd both like to have it cut (it's in his eyes and long in the back) we both know that it would be so much drama trying to keep my son still that we're waiting. If I came home and the man said "I had Jack's hair cut and he did great" I wouldn't care.

So many of my friends have little boys with long hair because they "can't imagine" cutting their hair off. I don't get it, these poor kids are sweating (2-3 year olds) with big wavy mops of hair that they push out of their eyes and mom won't cut their hair. One of them wants a cut like his dad (a policeman) but mom won't do it because she doesn't want to cut it, he's never had a full on hair cut just trims.


----------



## battymama (Jan 15, 2008)

I have to say i would be disapointed too







I dont think you are over reacting really, sometimes things can take us by suprise and our first reaction can over blow the mark a bit.

I have to say my hubbie wouldnt dare touch my dds hair, why? because he knows how much i love it, i also wouldnt dare touch it, why? because i know he loves it too, and he would want to have a say in it too. Some people are more sentimental then others, and i think it is ok, and you should be able to expect that your partner respects that about you.

Op have a nice cup of tea, calm down, have a cry that your little boy is growing up if need be (i have a feeling that is probably what is at the root of your feelings). I would probably have the same reaction, its not the end of the world but you are allowed to feel what you are feeling.


----------



## HannahsMomma (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I'm feeling much better and think my dh did a great job on the cut. Grey looks too cute!

Peace


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not now* 
I've never understood the attachment to baby hair. Or first hair cuts.

Me either, but some people are more sentimental about these things than other people. The OP's husband is probably more like us - it's just a haircut to him. It's too bad for the OP though. She probably just wanted to take photos or something.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aran* 
OP - if it is any consolation, the same thing happened to me, except it was DS's *nanny* that cut his hair! I was so upset. I didn't say anything to her, but she could see by the look on my face that I was not cool with it. She did just trim it, but his hair had never been cut at all by anyone. I was really sad... even though I *know* it shouldn't be a big deal...

I have a friend whose MIL cut her DD hair after the mom specifically told her that she wanted to let DD hair grow out to all one length. (the front was rather long at this point, chin length and the back and sides were too her shoulders)

MIL had been making noises about how she wanted to be the one who gave DD her first cut.

A few days later, friend picked DD up from MIL's house with super short bangs. Not good.

I remember sending DS for a haircut with DH. I requested it not be cut too short. DS left a baby and came back a 5 yo! The new short cut aged him years! DH thought DS looked so cute (he did) but I was sad.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I would have been upset as well. I do put a lot of importance on hair and I understand not everyone does but to me it is part of who you are and says a lot about you. It is hard to explain but I would have cried and ranted about it.

For others that dont look at hair the same way they cant get it.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

riginally Posted by aran
OP - if it is any consolation, the same thing happened to me, except it was DS's *nanny* that cut his hair! I was so upset. I didn't say anything to her, but she could see by the look on my face that I was not cool with it. She did just trim it, but his hair had never been cut at all by anyone. I was really sad... even though I *know* it shouldn't be a big deal...
I was never all that attatched to their hair. I don't atattch any staus to hair (some people seem to think long hair makes them special it seems) and am way more concerned about keeping ti clean and neat and easy. So if my husband had cut it without me I would be dissapointed. I would be hurt if he didn't think to include me in the first hair cut but it would be more about the whole first thing than the hair but it wouldn't have been about the hair. if he ever came to me and said I want their hair cut I would have said when and where. Mom can make the choice. dad can make the choice. kid can make the choice....

nanny?

oh heck no!!!!! I would have been ticked. so not the place of the babysitter to make changes to my children. I mean if she had to cut out gum or something but to actaully give them a hair cut. that seems like really overstepping her job.


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

I would be sad too







Both of my youngest have gorgeous curls and it killed me to cut my 6 yr olds. I'm sure that I'll be equally upset when we have to cut the baby's.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Me either, but some people are more sentimental about these things than other people. The OP's husband is probably more like us - it's just a haircut to him. It's too bad for the OP though. She probably just wanted to take photos or something.

Yeah. Everyone has things that are important to them.

I remember taking my son to get his hair cut for the first time and the lady gave me a little envelope with his hair in it and a little certificate and I was kind of thinking WTH am I supposed to do with this? But I could see how some people would be really into it and it would be upsetting to miss that experience. To each his or her own.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

I have 3 kids, and never understood why some parents get so hung up on the hair cutting thing. I clip their nails, cut their hair, whatever. It isn't a big deal. Long hair on a a boy who has the chicken pox that is making him uncomfy? Lop it off! It isn't a big deal. Certainly nothing to cry about (unless you are the child forced to keep long hair when it makes you itchy and uncomfortable!).


----------



## signingmamma (Aug 28, 2009)

I think it's a bit of overreaction over - hair. It's just hair and it will grow back, but I can see where you are coming from. DD had wavy hair when she was a toddler, straight from the roots. DH take her to have a hair cut without telling me, and the waves didn't grew back. Now she has a bowl cut, dont get me wrong she's just as cute or even cuter. I actually prefer it this way but it felt weird...

But i didnt wanted to make DH feel bad of what he did, and it didn't certainly upset me to the point of crying.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I know that first cut is very sentimental to a lot of people but I'm surprised how many pp here would be angry over missing it. Sad yeah, but angry when it was done with the intention to be helpful seems overreactive imo.

I know my Mom did not want to cut my brother's baby curls for soooo long. He was constantly mixed up for a girl because of it but it wasn't until he insisted that she cut them.

Dh is pretty insistent that ds' hair will not get long. Whatever - it matters more to him than to me so we'll do it his way.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 









I am so sorry. My DH would never dare to touch the children's hair, but I can imagine.

neither would mine... and he has been complaining for near a year that he thinks I should cut DS's hair but he would never ever ever take it upon himself to cut it if I didn't want him too.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LisainCalifornia* 
I have 3 kids, and never understood why some parents get so hung up on the hair cutting thing. I clip their nails, cut their hair, whatever. It isn't a big deal. Long hair on a a boy who has the chicken pox that is making him uncomfy? Lop it off! It isn't a big deal. Certainly nothing to cry about (unless you are the child forced to keep long hair when it makes you itchy and uncomfortable!).

Seriously.. my hair made no difference at all when I had the chicken pox. I don't even understand this statement.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand why alot of people are saying things like they'd be furious if their child's Dad cut their hair or pulled out a loose tooth.
As parents, as much as you'd like to, there will be things you miss in your child's life. Why would it not be okay for the child's other parent to do something with the child for the first time?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HannahsMomma* 
Dh cut it himself. I had spoken to him earlier yesterday about *trimming* ds hair not cutting it short. He had long wavy hair and now there are no waves left. It's really short.
I still haven't spoken to dh yet. He went to work before we woke up. I know he heard me crying last night. He is probably really upset too. I'm sure he was just trying to help. And yes I know it's just hair but I'm still sad.

Just a thought... my son's first haircut turned out okay, but, I think it was his third haircut, I only meant to trim it a little, but he kept moving at the wrong time, and I had to keep evening it up, while it got shorter and shorter. Perhaps it was an accident and your Hubby is upset and worried because he knows how angry you'll be?


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I was very sad the first time my dd got her haircut, and I am the one who brought her to get it cut. I think that these feelings are very normal, haircuts are a huge milestone and I think it would be especially upsetting if you thought that you were going to be in on deciding about the haircut length and your husband just went ahead and cut the hair.

I think you should tell him that you think he did a great job but ask tell him the haircut came as a surprise and ask him to tell you when he is going to cut hair next time. It sounds like you are both really great partners in parenting and in your relationship so I really think that you should be honest about this because it is a decision that matters to you and one that it sounds like you want to make with him next time.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
I'm not sure I understand why alot of people are saying things like they'd be furious if their child's Dad cut their hair or pulled out a loose tooth.
As parents, as much as you'd like to, there will be things you miss in your child's life. Why would it not be okay for the child's other parent to do something with the child for the first time?

In my case.. it's not because I would be sad for missing the first time.. it's because I don't want my son's hair cut.. period. Unless HE asks. Just because "society" says boys should have short hair does not mean they must have short hair and I am sick and tired of my mother, my brother, and DH nagging to get his hair cut. At least DH seems to be satisfied that if DS asks to get his hair cut (without coaching like my brother is trying to do) then I will cut it. But when DH asks DS if he wants his hair cut he always says NO.


----------



## newmommy7-08 (Feb 2, 2008)

DH and I have already discussed NOT cutting DS's hair for a long time. I am primarily the one who doesn't want it cut, MIL and several others have commented on it being time since he's over 1. (It's just really started coming in w/in the last month!)

If DH cut it, or allowed someone to cut it knowing how I felt I would be SERIOUSLY ticked! Much like I've asked people NOT to tell me if I miss any or his firsts, and still MIL tells me, I get extremely ticked then as well. DH doing something I didn't want done would be so very much worse.


----------



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd be upset, because I adore little boys with longer hair! Maybe it's me rebelling against my military upbringing, but I think buzzed hair makes men and boys look pretty generic looking...nothing like shaggy hair!

I agree with the chicken pox thing not making sense...I had bangs and hair down to my butt when I had chicken pox(a nasty case too) and was so itchy my hair didn't make a bit of difference!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad you're feeling better, OP! I'd be upset too. I do have a Thing about hair - I can sit on mine and learning about natural haircare and fancy hairstyles is pretty much my hobby, so "it's just hair" comments never fly with me.







I'm planning to let DD grow hers long, not get it cut into the regular toddler bob - and I admit I got a little anxious when DH made some casual comment about needing to trim her fringe the other day! I'd be very upset if he cut her hair without me. Still, I'm glad your DH did a good job and that you're OK with it now.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not now* 
So many of my friends have little boys with long hair because they "can't imagine" cutting their hair off. I don't get it, these poor kids are sweating (2-3 year olds) with big wavy mops of hair that they push out of their eyes and mom won't cut their hair.

I don't get sentimental over hair either, but I don't see what the above has to do with it. Do you feel similarly sorry for girls with long hair?

I do think that if a child (of either sex) wants to get a haircut, their desire should be honored, but listing comfort factors as reasons that boys' hair should be short seems odd, since girls seem to deal with those factors just fine.


----------



## urchin_grey (Sep 26, 2006)

Well call me a sap, but I'm one of those that is sentimental about hair. DS didn't have his first cut until nearly 4yo. Its not like we planned to let it grow that long, it was just DS's style.







If his dad had taken him to get it cut for the first time without me, it would have been grounds for murder.


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

My husband and I were just talking abou tour daughters first haircut. Shes 2 1/2 and just now getting to the point where she needs a trim so Im getting it cut when we go back home. Hes the one who got all sentimental and wanted me to wait until he was there. Of course, it could also be that she doesn't want her haircut unless Mommy is getting hers cut as well. I do know he would be upset if I just cut it myself without consulting him about it or having him them. Hes missed almost all her firsts (first word, first tooth, first birthday, first steps etc) because of training, he wants to be there for the ones he has an option in.


----------



## chiara (Apr 6, 2005)

When my DS was 9 months old my DP cut his hair and fed him bacon while I was out for an hour. I was livid!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Another factor, men often get a "trim" that's actually a full haircut. And I've lost half my treat to dh's "nibbles" before. So he may truly not have realized that he gave ds more than a "trim".


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
I don't get sentimental over hair either, but I don't see what the above has to do with it. Do you feel similarly sorry for girls with long hair?

No, because they usually have hairbands and barrettes and ponytails and other things that get the hair out of their faces. If people would do that with boys, then long hair'd be fine. It'd also bug me if little girls had to keep pushing hair out of their faces as they play.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

on the sentimental first cut topic, at the rate Lina's hair is growing she'll give herself her first haircut.


----------



## Litcrit (Feb 23, 2009)

When DD was 9 months old, DH and I happily cut off her downy baby hair, rendering her almost bald. We still keep her hair pretty short at 3yo - she has thin hair that tangles easily, plus she twists it, plus she hates brushing.

This all makes MIL very unhappy. I hadn't realized before this thread that there were people who had feelings about children's hair. I do now and will be nicer about it in the future (but not grow DD's hair long until she takes care of it







)


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow, blast from the past! The little boy referenced in the OP has probably grown back some of his sweet curls by now.


----------

